# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing this past week became quite tough again. Unlike earlier though 
anglers are reporting marking quite a few fish, but getting them to bite has 
been difficult. Each day a few people do fairly well, but no one?s been 
catching any fish consistently. A few of the areas producing some perch are 
Swanson?s Point, out from Camp Grafton on the Main Bay, the mouth of Creel Bay, 
and the area from the Dome house to the Towers. Hali?s, genz worms, small 
jigging raps, frostie spoons, and forage minnows tipped with spikes, waxworms, 
minnow heads, or perch eyes are all producing some fish at times. Walleye 
fishing continues to be good, but with the bite being early morning and right 
at dusk, it can be hit or miss. The better spots continue to be Mission Bay, 
Stromme Addition, the Storm Sewer area, Foughty?s Point, Cactus/Ft. Totten 
Point, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, and Patience Point or Haley?s Hump in the Flats. 
Buckshot rattle spoons, jigging raps, sonars, nils masters, and chubby darters 
have been the lures of choice. Pike fishing continues to be very good in the 
area. Anglers are reporting catching a lot of fish in the upper basin lakes. 
The better areas have been Lake Irvin, the Churches Ferry area, north end of 
Six Mile, Pelican Lake, Sweetwater Lake, and Silver Lake. Smelt or herring 
fished from tip-ups is working the best, but some anglers are also doing will 
on sonars and jigs with twister tails. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

